
Show HN: Apache Spark as Cloud-Based SQL Engine for BigData via ThriftServer - sruthi_psr1
https://spoddutur.github.io/spark-notes/spark-as-cloud-based-sql-engine-via-thrift-server
======
gravy_train
good one!

